# Residential Estimate for Snow Blowing / Shoveling - Help



## Steven Williams (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello All,

Recent Full time Landscape business owner. This would be our first season where we would be able to offer Snow Blowing / Shoveling to our residential customers.

I would say our average SQFT on a driveway, 2 wide Drive way is about 600 SQFT.

Any formulas or ideas you guys offer for that?

We wanted to break down a price sheet for something like this.

1-6 Inches
6-12
12+

etc

Thanks all!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How much snow can you clear in an hour and how much do you need to make per hour to be profitable ?
And there’s the price you need to charge .

In your breakdown ,3 to 6 and 6 to 12 categories if your client gets 6 inches of snow which Category do you change for the 3 to 6 or the 6 to 12.?
We do all of our work on a set seasonal price, 
With a storm clause. 
This does Away with the eventual argument with a customer over how much snow actually fell

I have a question ,if you’re in the landscape business don’t you have any pick up trucks? put a plow on them they will be more profitable that way Instead of being used to pull a trailer to haul the snowblower around with.


----------



## Steven Williams (Jun 28, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> How much snow can you clear in an hour and how much do you need to make per hour to be profitable ?
> And there's the price you need to charge .
> 
> In your breakdown ,3 to 6 and 6 to 12 categories if your client gets 6 inches of snow which Category do you change for the 3 to 6 or the 6 to 12.?
> ...


Yea, we have trucks. Would probably make the most sense to get a plow. But the snow here in NY, in my area is so iffy. I didn't want to waste 5k on a plow and nothing happened. Wanted to slowly come into this side of the business. But I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome, Steve like ^ Hydro said u have trucks but most all u have customers. Put a plow on a truck used/new, and use your sweet charm! Although snow helps. Search p/s sites in your area for $$. Good Luck lowblue:


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

have a compact tractor??, put a blower on it


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leolkfrm said:


> have a compact tractor??, put a blower on it


Small driveways it doesn't make sense unless it's a subdivision or neighborhood where you have the majority of property's. You'd spent more time loading/unloading than blowing. From what was described single stage for lessor accumulations and 2 stage for heavier accumulations would be my choice if I didn't want to invest in a plow to start with.


----------

